# Anlagenbetreuer in Norwegen gesucht!



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Interessant für alle Abenteurer und Vollblut-Angler! Sportreisen Teltow sucht einen Anlagenbetreuer in Norwegen.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397656
> 
> ...


handwerklich geschickt....
nordisches Klima....


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte erst Angelabenteurer gelesen und war sofort Feuer und Flamme. Bin recht enttäuscht.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst Angelabenteurer gelesen und war sofort Feuer und Flamme. Bin recht enttäuscht.


Hallo,

und ich hatte erst Anlageberater gelesen und habe daher eine Bewerbung ausgeschlossen, denn zu diesen Halbgangstern wollte ich nicht gehören.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## magi (2. Februar 2022)

"Handwerklich geschickt"...was auch immer das heißen mag. So allein im kahlen Norden, nur Dorschfiletierorxe, die was von einem wollen.


----------



## thanatos (4. Februar 2022)

Traumjob - Hausmeister - Putze - Mechaniker für Bootsmotoren - dazu dir das ewige Gesülze
von irgendwelchen Deppen ertragen - nee die sind mir schon als Mitbewohner auf den S...
gegangen ,habe Begegnungen wo möglich vermieden . Wenn ich als Angestellter da noch 
freundlich sein sollte ---- nee so´n dicket Fell hab ich nicht .


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Wo muss ich wann hin kommen?  

Bin ich blöd oder steht es gar nicht drin wo das stattfinden soll?


----------



## buttweisser (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wo muss ich wann hin kommen?
> 
> Bin ich blöd oder steht es gar nicht drin wo das stattfinden soll?



Steht doch drin - von März bis Oktober nach Norwegen kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Steht doch drin - von März bis Oktober nach Norwegen kommen.


hmm, ich dachte zwischen März bis Oktober, 
Das wäre ja was. Bezahlung aber von - bis


----------



## Seele (5. Februar 2022)

Norwegen ist halt groß....


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Norwegen ist halt groß....


Hallo,

vor allem lang, von Lindesnes Fyr bis Kirkenes.

Gruß

Lajos


----------

